
China's Fusion Reactor New Record - ccozan
http://www.sciencealert.com/china-s-nuclear-fusion-machine-just-smashed-germany-s-hydrogen-plasma-record
======
brudgers
Cited article: [http://www.scmp.com/tech/science-
research/article/1909796/ne...](http://www.scmp.com/tech/science-
research/article/1909796/new-dawn-chinese-scientists-move-step-closer-
creating)

